

USPS accidentally issues Vegas Statue of Liberty stamp - jdp23
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/04/15/usps-accidentally-is.html

======
Semiapies
The shape of the hair and face are different between the statues, too.

------
VladRussian
facelift and in Las Vegas. Reflection of the modern reality.

